# Anyone using Stainless Steel 304 Mesh



## knightsilver (Mar 22, 2013)

Link:


Besides using the 304 Mesh against coals, can ya use this for food contact as well?

KS


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't see why ya couldn't..   I mean it's stainless steal after all....  I made some racks for my mini wsm out of 1" sq stainless screen...  













Mini Wsm Build 025.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 5, 2012


----------



## knightsilver (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe throw it on the grill, get it how hot? And just some mild soap and water  afterwards, would Dawn work?

KS


----------



## dward51 (Mar 22, 2013)

I bet the fine mesh will clog up with food drippings that caramelize.  It would be easy for that fine of a mesh too have the openings bridged shut, but this is just speculation.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 22, 2013)

dward51 said:


> I bet the fine mesh will clog up with food drippings that caramelize.  It would be easy for that fine of a mesh too have the openings bridged shut, but this is just speculation.



:yeahthat:


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2013)

That stuff is expensive.... I would use at least 2x2 mesh size or larger openings... 2x2 is approx 1/2" opening....

Using mild steel expanded metal and cleaning and seasoning with Flax Oil  will give you a very good meat grate material... for a lot less money...  check out seasoning cast iron with flax oil....   Dave


----------



## rokems (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, 304 and 316 stainless steel are generally what you want for anything that makes contact with food.

Although the mesh you're using is probably a fair bit finer than what you want.


----------



## knightsilver (Mar 23, 2013)

Im wanting to do two things:

One, for Steamed Veggies.

Two, to use under the coals, when need be.

KS


----------



## knightsilver (Mar 23, 2013)

Did find this one, cant seem to find anything smaller, 12x18's would work?


Stainless has gone up past few months.......


----------

